# Anyone familiar with Skin-Eze?



## mllucas99 (Apr 13, 2010)

My dog has been itching and chewing on herself terribly even while taking 1/2 antihistimine twice a day (for 6wks). I read about Skin-Eze and ordered a bottle, it came in today so I gave her the recommended dosage and she suddenly appeared to have lost control of her bladder. She is 5-6 months old and this is never happened before and she is very lethargic. I am obviously not going to give her anymore but I was wondering if anyone else has has used this product. I have emailed the company about my experience and hopefully they will get back to me ASAP.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

What are you feeding?


----------



## mllucas99 (Apr 13, 2010)

4 health dog food. She has been on it for about a month or so now. 
Ingredients:
Chicken, chicken meal, millet, cracked pearled barley, ground rice, dried beet pulp, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), natural chicken flavor, flaxseed, fish meal, potassium chloride, choline chloride, dried chicory root, L-Carnitine, glucosamine hydrochloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, yucca schidigera extract, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Aso, I got an email from the company and they said they have never had that complaint (loss of bladder control) but the supplements were the only change in her diet. This morning she seemed fine again but I took her to the vet and she agreed I shouldnt continue using them.


----------

